# Ortho to Phase out Neonicotinoids in Consumer Products by 2021



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

http://phys.org/news/2016-04-ortho-chemicals-linked-bee-declines.html


----------



## Canhona (Jun 11, 2015)

5 years too late IMO.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Canhona said:


> 5 years too late IMO.


Straight up nonsense.....IMO


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

This is nice and all but it means, in layman's terms, that every day Joe Homeowner will not be able to purchase neonics. NICE! 

The farmers and vets are "trained in the use of neonics" and therefore they'll still be using them. (crap) 

Neonic seed coatings is what I want banned. Not happenin' though.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

Canhona said:


> 5 years too late IMO.


considering how long neonics have been around, phasing residential use out in 5 years, is a pretty aggressive timetable.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

Nabber86 said:


> considering how long neonics have been around, phasing residential use out in 5 years, is a pretty aggressive timetable.


except that they already have the next pesticide waiting in the wings , that little bee research has been done on, besides pests are starting to get resistant to neonics anyway.


----------

